# Confused by 2ww symptoms



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Girls, 

I am currently 8dp (3dt). I am on Crinone pessaries x2 daily & have been feeling v tired, had v sore boobs and generally feeling out of sorts! I believe these symptoms are side effects of Crinone. However, 6dpt I started to get really bad AF pains which lasted 2 days. These have now stopped & I am now no longer feeling tired & feel like my old self. 

As I am now symptom free I am worried this is a sign that this IVF attempt has not worked. Has anyone else been through something similar? My blood test is not until Thursday so I guess I could still get some symptoms such as nausea etc!

Would love to hear from anyone having gone through something similar.

Jomo xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello Jomo.

The Other Day ( Can't Really Remember LOL, silly me) I had the worst boob ache ever! The Pain was like, ermmm I wanted to chop them off! serious.&& 2day 8dp5dt My Boobs Aren't as painful.I've had slight tummy rumbles here and there and I feel myself

I was feeling tired the few days following my embryo transfer and dont feel tired anymore, and usually before AF i could eat an elephant, but nope dont feel as hungry

Im a Bit of a Hypochondriac Or However you spell it lol.im determined this aint worked for me, but you just can't say until the test date im afraid.

Hope you get the BFP you are waiting for baby sprinkles 2 u xxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Ladies, its crap but there are no reliable symptoms so early!!! Good luck to both of you, really feel for you its soooooooooooooo hard keeping sane on 2ww


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks Ladies. I never thought this 2ww would be so hard. I think I am driving my husband crazy!!

Mrs Murphy - When is your test date? Lets hope you get a positive result xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

thank you jomo && its 2morroooo xxx     lol


----------



## prayingforababy (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi, 

Please can I join your thread?

Im also on the 2ww and feel confused about my symptoms! Ive had sore boobs since taking the pessaries, have spots on my face! wanna eat sweet things (just like I do prior to my AF) and keep getting shooting pains in my tummy (different from AF cramps). It's just so hard to tell isn't it?

Good luck for a BFP mrsmurphy  

Jomo20- i understand where ur coming from as i am also driving my DH mad too


----------



## Cinnoam (May 16, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Would you mind if I join in too? I'm 4dp5dt on our third cycle (the last two were BFN)

So far I have had exactly ZERO symptoms!! However, its really difficult not to read into every single thing isn't it?! I have had some unusual feelings in my tummy, but I'm convinced this is only constipation (sorry if you didn't want to know that!) In fact, I think I had more (sore boobs etc) before ET. I have just read the 'FAQ in 2ww' thread which did help as it is quite clear that everyone is different and it isn't all or nothing in the symptoms stakes. I'm really trying to chill out and not think too deeply.

Prayingforababy - I've been told that the pessaries can have these effects on us. 
Mrsmurphy - Fingers crossed for you toady. Plenty of baby dust to you x
Jono20 - Have you read the 'FAQ' section? I don't think we should be worrying about being symptomless yet. Try to stay sane before your OTD

My OTD is a week on Sat so plenty of time to worry!!


----------



## prayingforababy (Jul 12, 2012)

Cinnoan- It is so hard isn't it? I do keep thinking my body is full of hormones and it's prob a symptom of them but on the other hand it's driving me insane! It's natural for us to look into everything and over analyse, symptoms or no symptoms, we just want BFP's  . When is your OTD? and what are you doing whilst on your 2ww? xx


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Girls,

The 2ww is a nightmare and everyone is different so it's hard to know if the symptoms you have are in fact pregnancy related.

I have had no nausea or AF symptoms apart from on day 6 and 7. I have been getting shooting pains in my tummy, have had a few spots which I don't usually get and a craving for sweet things!

I was naughty and did a test this morning and I got a  . I am in complete shock. I went out and bought another test and it said 1 -2 weeks pregnant.

I know it's difficult but try and keep positive as I'm sure that helps.

I really hope you girls get a positive result.

Mrsmurphy - Have you had your result yet?

xx


----------



## Cinnoam (May 16, 2011)

Thats amazing news Jomo20!!! I'm so pleased for you. Congratulations.   Enjoy every minute of it.
Lets hope thats a sign of whats to come for the rest of us  

Prayingforababy - My official test is on 27th. I'm trying to just relax at home and watch a lot of films from the planner!! What are you up to?
xxx


----------



## Cinnoam (May 16, 2011)

ps - Are you doing nothing in particular to help implantation? I'm trying to drink a lot of water, pineapple juice and Brazil nuts!!


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks Cinnoam.

To help with implantation I have taken the whole 2 weeks off work. I have been eating loads of fruit & veg in particular spinach & pineapple. I was told to drink loads of water & also been drinking green tea. 

I spent most of my time watching films. Reading books and seeing friends. In the 2nd week I have been out walking quite a bit as some people have said it helps increase the blood flow, but not to overdo it.

It's hard to know what to do for the best as everyone has different opinions.

Good luck though. I'm sending loads of positive thoughts xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello ladies

Hope you dont mind me joining you..

I had a blastocyst transferred on saturday and have had cramps over the last 2 days but when i woke up today its been period like cramps and my (.)(.) are so sore   
Im on my 3rd & last cycle of ivf and the last one i did get pregnant but started to bleed 2 days after.
My period would have been due this week and im panicking that this cycle has failed.
Ive also got a hightened sense of smell.

Jillyhen


----------



## Cinnoam (May 16, 2011)

Hi there Jillyhen,

It looks like you and I are in very similar situations - I have also had 2 previous failed cycles and this is the last chance for us too. The only difference being I have not had that elusive BFP before. You should take it as a good sign that if your body is able to do it once there is no reason for this cycle to fail   The heightened smell thing is a sign of pregnancy isn't it?? Lets hope that's what it is x x

I have found using these bb's to be a big support and it helps to pass the time!!

Jomo- Lots of positivity back to you x   We haven't told many friends, and therefore I am pretty much incognito!! Even the neighbours have mentioned to my DH that they haven't seen me around!

Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello Everyone 

I Got My 2 BFP'S This Morning Lol  I was in shock after the 1st one so had to do another LOL 
I'm still in shock now xx


Girlies Try Not To Symptom Check Too Much I could Have Put a Million Pound On a Bet That I was Coming On! I had all The Period Signs && Nope Me Got 2 BFP's x  I even took 3 tests in the week (with some cheap things) and fgot all negatives xXx Try 2 stay calm.I've had to sort of Slap my mom and Husband with a fish all through the Cycle because they keep getting more exctied than me haha!

I would like to wish all you girlies the very best and send you loads of baby sprinkles for the rest of your 2ww

&& Jomo congratulations Hunnie xx && To all the other BFP Ladies out there  x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

prayingforababy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can I join your thread?
> 
> ...


I have Been so addicted to Starburst LOL! && Mcdonalds Mcflurries so that may be a good sign there 
as for the Pessaries, they do make your boobs feel like Your Carrying watermelons round! and shooting pains in the tummy i didnt get but got some sort of moving round me tummy and ltos of indigestion 2  xx


----------



## prayingforababy (Jul 12, 2012)

Cinnoam- I am also off work, doing pretty similar to you. Reading, watching Dvd's, on here! Ebay! oh and treated myself in the next sale yesterday . Im eating plenty fruit and veg, 3L of water, a glass of pineapple juice & brazil nuts (like u!) milk, and plenty of protein.

Jomo20 & mrsmurphy- congratulations on your BFP's sending you lots of   im made up for you both. Thanks for the advice. 

Hi Jillyhen, brilliant news re: your blasto transfer sat. I has embryo transfer thurs so i suppose we are at the same stage. I too have sore boobs and my period is due thurs/fri. Im having very similar feelings to when im going to get my period. Lets   it does not come xx


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Congratulations Mrsmurphy that is fantastic news.

Unfortunately I don't hold out much hope for me now. I took a test yesterday and there was a faint line. I also did a digital test yesterday afternoon and it said 1-2 weeks pregnant. I did a test this morning and I still have a faint line but it hasn't got any stronger so i think it's a chemical pregnancy.

I have to say I'm gutted, especially having been so excited yesterday. Oh well I just need to pick myself up and think to myself that at least I have 2 frozen blasts so I can try again in a month or so.

Jomo20 xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Morning ladies

Jomo i had a chemical pregnancy in march.   
Can you go & get bloods done in the early pregnancy clinic?

Our testing date in next wed so this time next week i will know if my wee bubs has stayed.. To be honest the way im feeling today i dont think it will be goon news.
Im finding it really hard to remain positive.. My last 2 ww i had cramps the whole way thru and its ended in a bfp but then it was a chemical pregnancy.

Mrs Murphy congrats x
Cinnoam, here's hoping the   stays away for 9 months..   

Jillyhen


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

hi ladies...just having a noseie on here...jojo just wanted to say my faint line got no darker until i was about 16 days past fet....so dont loose hope..i am still in shock those lines have produced my little wriggler in there.....xxx


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Jillyhen - I'm actually booked in for a blood test tomorrow so not long to wait now. I hope you get a positive result next week xx

Hi Clarabell1973 - Im just so up & down at present. You have given me some hope that perhaps its still a viable pregnancy, so thanks for that. How far along are you at present? You must be over the moon xx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

I am almost 24 weeks.....trust me i have been up and down so many times....i can even go back to being 7 weeks pregnant waiting for my scan thinking it was all over for me....even now...every day i check and double check with my Doppler that her little heart beat is going strong...good luck for your blood test...when i got mine i almost fell through the floor ...i could totally feel my period coming...of course it never did.....i still have my 1st pee stick and it was so faint i dismissed it as a negative..re checked a few mins later and after an autopsy on the stick i could see the line...stayed that way every day until my blood test....and i must have tested 3 times a day......  xx


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow 24 weeks that's fantastic. The funny thing is I don't feel like AF is coming at all. My tummy feels gripey & I have a headache but that's about it. 

It really gives me hope though that you had a faint line everyday until your blood test. If I still have a faint line tomorrow morning when I test before my blood test that will make me feel a bit hopeful. 

Thanks again for replying xx


----------



## Cinnoam (May 16, 2011)

Huge congrats MrsMurphy!!! Bet you still can't believe it!?

Jomo - I don't have any words of wisdom I'm afraid, but I'm hopeful for you after what clarabell has said. Please let us know how you get on with your blood test. Fingers crossed for you hun.

Clarabell - Hi, and thanks for the info. I'm sure it helps us all to know how you got to your fab positive result. Congrats and I hope you are enjoying your pregnancy.

Jillyhen - Here's some PMA coming your way   Wow, this time next week! I'm sorry to hear about your chemical preg, but remember that there is no reason to believe it will be the same this time. I'm still not having any feelings that I can defo say are symptoms, but trying not to worry about that. Think of it as a good thing that you aren't cramping - it might be the sign of a healthy outcome  

Lots of love and luck to you all x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Awww Jomo xx You Scaring me Now  

I did mine on the etst date they gave me on a clearblue normal test stick i did too and they were faint -ish but it says on the leaflet you get inside that it could be faint or really strong line and you can still be pregnant

i hope everything works out for you xx i think my period was overdue anyway xx i just did it when they told me to xx i did do it beforehand and it was negative xxx

aaww its such a shame xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Jomo!! a Positive is a positive! till a period appears! So you keep going strong!! Cos MrsMurphy praying for ya xx! 

until the fat lady appears (the period) you are PREGNANT  xxx


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

hi guys can i join.im slowely going mad blasted 2ww  
i had 2 6cell day 2 embryos transfered 7 days ago which i dont hold much hope as i got told they were fab embryos but reading up on it 6cells seem too fast for day 2.anyway last cycle which was bfn i was in agony all the way through the 2ww and bled early.
here is this cycles symptoms 1-3dpt mild ache .4-6 dpt cramps getting stronger day by day in tummy and today 7dpt cramps mild again but low down twinges shooting pains in boobs,bloated lots of saliva tired.i guess as on crinone it could be that what has gave me hope is my cramps much less today.  
congrats to those with positives bet your pleased.xx


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you girls for all your lovely messages. I don't know how I would have gotten through the 2ww without the help of some very lovely ladies.

Mrs Murphy - Sorry if I have worried you. Like you say it does say on the HPT that it doesn't matter about the faint line. I have to remember that I'm testing very early on!! I did another test this afternoon and the line is darker and I def don't feel like my AF is about to appear.

Welcome Tan26. I had 2 embies transferred a 6 and 7 cell and so far my tests have come back positives. I know it's hard but try and keep positive. My symptoms were similar to yours in that tummy cramps were getting stronger up until day 7. Since then I have not had any cramps apart from low down twinges.

I'm   you all get a  . xxx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Just wanted to say good luck to all of you...i know how evil the wait can be.......saying big prayers for you guys xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah There Might Not Be enough HCG In Your Wee Wee Yet! So Step away from The Pee Sticks! Till 2morrow! xx But There must be if its coming out all these positives.

I been feeling very eurgghhh since my test I got tummy aches, but clinic said thats normal xx and still got the sore boobies  But apart from that I'm fine just dont feel hungry lol! going off food! A LOT 

keep positive Jomo xx your a evry good friend of mine on here and im really hoping you get a Baba like me  xx


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have also been feeling eurgghh as one minute I'm ok and next minute I can't stop crying which is not like me at all!! I was hungry most of my 2ww but like you I have no appetite for food at all.

Your a very good friend of mine on here too. It's one of the things that has kept me sane. I will let you know how I get on tomorrow.

 xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

seeeee  Might be a good sign  Me && you got the same signs and symptoms so 2 cant be wrong  xxx Fingers crossed for 2morro my good friend


i know for sure it will work out for you ** baby sprinkles** xxx <3


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi girls,

I got my blood test results this afternoon and it's a definate  . I can't believe after 4 years of trying I am actually pregnant. I'm just praying now that everything goes smoothly until my scan in 3 weeks time.

I want to thank you all for your kind words (especially mrsmurphy). 

I'm sending loads of     to you all. I hope you all get your   

Jomo xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Jomo20 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I got my blood test results this afternoon and it's a definate . I can't believe after 4 years of trying I am actually pregnant. I'm just praying now that everything goes smoothly until my scan in 3 weeks time.
> 
> ...


SEEEE!!!! I TOLD YA!!! until the fat lady appears you are Pregnant awwwwww  so so happy for you xx i knew i was coming home from work to a BFP off you  xxx 

now the worries begin even more...cant heavy lift cant, do this and that lol xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw Jomo

Congratulations hun 

Jillyhen


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Yay congratulations......never doubted you would get your result.......enjoy it.....its the best feeling in the world ...well done xxx


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks Girls xxx


----------



## prayingforababy (Jul 12, 2012)

Fantastic news on your BFP's Jomo20 and mrsmurphy 

Please can someone HELP! Yesterday or today would of been my AF date, trouble is im getting really bad AF cramps (like the real thing) and have been since yesterday but they woke me up at 4am like I was going to come on  . I still have no period, which is the only plus but I feel like it's the end for me and can't seem to think otherwise. Has this happened to anyone else? Any advice would be of comfort right now. So sorry to be so negative but im convinced my period is on it's way


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Prayingforababy,

The fact that you still haven't got your AF is a good sign. A lot of women get bad AF cramps and never get their AF. The trouble is everyone is different. I only had bad AF cramps on day 6&7 and then nothing else. However some other women on this forum have had bad AF cramps all the way through and still get a BFP.

Hang in there and keep Positive. I'm sending you loads of positive thoughts xx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

I had AF pains all the way thorugh and i still get them now....mine were mainly due to a cyst on my ovary due to the drugs i was on...it is not over till its over so take a deap breath...some paracetamol...and try and relax...i swear i always thought mines was coming...i am a nicker checker even now xx


----------



## prayingforababy (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you Jomo20 and clarabell1973- Im just about hanging on in there  this will be day 8 for me, will keep you posted xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya Praying xx

I Had Mild Cramps, But I have them before my period anyway xxx

I could have sworn I was coming on my period!! It's Not Over Till The Fat Lady Appears! So Don't give up hope  It might just be Late Implantation But Then, It Could just be your BFP on it's way 

Sending Lots of Baby Sprinkles to you hunnie xx Keep Positive && Relax and done stress!! Because That Lil One Needs Momma to be Stress-Free  xxx


----------



## prayingforababy (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words of comfort and reassurance. I've chilled out a little after my rant and panic! And I'm pleased to announce still no period so I'm hoping it was as you say Mrsmurphy late implantation. The baby sprinkles have been received with thanks  . Ill keep   for my BFP.

Hope ur all looking after yourselves and are doing something nice this weekend to celebrate your BFP's    xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

prayingforababy said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words of comfort and reassurance. I've chilled out a little after my rant and panic! And I'm pleased to announce still no period so I'm hoping it was as you say Mrsmurphy late implantation. The baby sprinkles have been received with thanks . Ill keep  for my BFP.
> 
> Hope ur all looking after yourselves and are doing something nice this weekend to celebrate your BFP's   xxx


   Glad you feel better and yeh me good

just been to watch Dirty Dancing At The Theatre  Its Brilliant && Johnny Castle Phwaoaaaarrr!  xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Morning girls

Im slowly tearing my hair out.. Im now 7 days after a  5 day transfer!!
For the past 4 days ive been having period like cramps, hot flushes, and my (.)(.) are aching.. My period should have been here wed or thursday ( if i hadnt been thru ivf). Im due to test on wednesday morning and im tempted to test early..

I did have a lot of cramps thru my last 2 ww..  

praying im hoping you get good news you are in the same boat as me.. When do you test??

Jillyhen


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey girls  had 1 sore bb  weeing load  headache  aching  yesterday I felt nausea after eating egg so won't eat eggs anymore  I am 9dpiui and had sharp pain on my left only last 30 sec then tiny pink with cottage cheese come out so I am guessing today is my implanation  am I right 
Becky7 xx


----------



## prayingforababy (Jul 12, 2012)

mrsmurphy- I watched that last year, it was amazing.

Jillyhen- We are in the same boat hun! It's a nightmare. I caved in yesterday because I was convinced I was going to get my period and did a home pregnancy test, which was negative   I also did one this am and also negative   . I feel worse now than I did yesterday but still no sign of my period. To top it all off, I feel like my usual self again with hardly no cramping, boobs no longer sore and not really hungry  

It's up to you if you test early hun but it has confirmed to me it's looking like it's the end of the road for us. My OTD is Monday am, I'm going for a blood test. Do you think ive tested too early? I am 9DP 3DT


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw

Im not sure mrs, i was on one of the other threads and there was ladies testing after day 5. I want to test  so if it comes up negative i can start to get over it.

The cramps today are awful my (.)(.) are so so sore.. I dont think hubby want me to test thought.
My clinic doesnt offer blood tests so just have to stick with the pee sticks..

Jillyhen


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi prayingforababy,

Don't give up yet. I tested 9dp 3dt and got a negative. I tested the following day & got a faint positive.

I started to feel like my oldself after day 9 & was convinced it hadn't worked but it did.

I know it's difficult but keep positive xxx


----------



## prayingforababy (Jul 12, 2012)

Jillyhen- everyone is so different and it's hard to know what to do for the best. Maybe take some paracetamol and use a hot water bottle to ease the cramps to take your mind off it.

Jomo 20- Im not giving up just preparing myself really for the worse case scenario. It's not over until my blood test confirms Monday   Maybe it was too early for me to test if the pains I had yesterday and Thursday were late implantation cramps. Thanks again for your positive comments they really help    xxx


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi ladies can I jump in? We had FET DEIVF on 10th july so OTD is tomorrow! Ive really tried not to symptom watch but can't help but compare to last time. 

Yesterday I was convinced this cycle had worked - having been convinced it hadn't! I've had bleeding and have come off the baby aspirin in th hope it will stop. My clinic just says all bleeding in the wait is a good sign and not to worry! I've had lower back ache for days which I thought was good and in the last few days my boobs have visibly grown which yesterday I thought was a great sign but today I've decided is just down to the fact I'm on double th eostrogen dose to last time. Boobs are also still a little tender but not as sore as they were. This time last time I'd lost all my symptoms. 

I'm terrified to think this might not have worked. We have no embies left and had to use a donor. Our clinic is in greece and is shut for August so we couldn't try again straight away like last time. And I know 5 friends expecting in September. I know it's awful but I just don't think I can do that many congratulations without my own BFP. 

Sorry for the negative out pouring. DH working today and I'm freaking out. Just don't know what I'll do if it's another BFN tomorrow! I feel I need reassurance it's worked bt know there's no way to get it!  

Good luck with all your tests! 

Hopeful x


----------



## Sally A (Sep 22, 2011)

Hiya,

I haven't posted on here before but have come across this thread on my crazy 2ww searching for some similarities.....

Hope you're all ok & congrats to the BFP's so far xx

Here's what's happening to me.... if someone can please reassure or relate to it then great......
I started feeling nauseous on Tuesday morning (6dp2dt) with strong sense of smell & aversions to certain food & my beloved tea! Then BOOM...Friday I woke up with cramps which turned into a bit of bleeding at work by 10.30am. Cue tears. Took myself home to bed with a hot water bottle & waited..... Have been losing blood on & off ever since, not heavy, but more like spots of bright red blood with occasional very small dark clots within it (sorry if tmi) mostly when I wee & wipe! The cramps have all but gone, but the back ache keeps coming & going. My boobs arent sore anymore, but boy have I got morning sickness to the point where I was gagging down the toilet for about 5 mins this morning . Still off food, feeling queasy all the time & am hardly eating. Forcing banana's & ginger nuts down me!!! What is going on Have resisted testing. OTD isnt until Wednesday, but tomorrow will be 14dpo, so will do HPT I think & put myself out of my misery. Rung my clinic at 5pm Friday & havent heard back from them...good eh? I know it was officially out of hours & I equally havent rung the emergency no. Did spk to my midwife friend last night who just reco'd complete bed rest til Weds. Help....I'm going slowly mad!!!!

 to us all xxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hiya  if I was you I would test to keep my mind from worry as if it BFN then you know and you can move on quickly but if you get BFP then you will be happy and to take thing easy but keep hot water bottle away from your stomach as embryo doesnt like the heat ok  so sorry it not much help but that what I would do to keep me sane.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Sally A (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks Becky. I was cautious of the hot water bottle on tummy luckily & didnt keep it there for long, more so under my back. I know you're right about the test & can't believe i have resisted this long....guess I'm also scared of the answer, but thought any sooner than tom might not be accurate! 
Just read your last post & sounds very much like implantation to me hun.....fingers crossed this is finally your time x

Hopefulat35 - how are you doing today?

prayingforababy & jillyhen - hello again, how you doing? 

xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello ladies

Sally how are things?? Welcome

You may call the   i did a tesco own brand test this afternoon which is a bfn.. The cramps where so strong earlier on but no bleeding..
If its gonna end i just wish my af would come instead of putting me thru this agony.

Jillyhen


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry girls

Me again

Hubby has checked the pee stick and a faint 2nd line has appeared!!
Omg..... I just hope its not another chemical pregnancy as the lines where faint in my last tests..

Jillyhen


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey jillyhen  congtrats are in order  well done now be calm and enjoy your sweetie.

Sally  good luck and thank you.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Becky,

Thanks
Im not due to test until wednesday so wont believe it till i test again then.

Jillyhen


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Hi Jillyhen....just read your post.....we had the same test date back in March....i had such faint lines on my test too.....praying hard for you .....we all deserve our dreams to come true.....keep positive and good luck for you OTD xx


----------



## Sally A (Sep 22, 2011)

Jillyhen - I was just about to reply - 'it could be a bit too early?', when I read your 2nd post & actually went cold & clapped for you!!!!!!!! Ahhh, hun, that's great, so happy for you. You had EC same day as me so I remember you well from the other thread.      everything remains in order for you this time  xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Clarabell.

I saw your post the other day and i thought we had cycled around the same time .
Hope you are keeping well.

Thanks Sally, im a bit overwhelmed at the minute.. Im glad i tested as i was convinced my perios was coming and was starting to accept it so when hubby was upstairs he had a nosey and came down to say there was the 2 line abeit one was faint..

Is there anyway this could be a false positive

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Sally how are you? It sounds to me like you are testing too early for POAS. If you need to feel you are doing something then maybe book a blood test? I've been bleeding for days and had to stop the baby aspirin I was prescribed. My clinic just keeps saying the bleeding is a good sign and it can't be a period because of all the eostrogen and progesterone I'm taking (sorry I don't know if you're on any meds). 

Jilly, wow a faint line with OTD on wednesday that's great!

My OTD was today and I think I got the faintest line you could possibly see with the naked eye. Going to try and get a blood test tomorrow to be sure. can't feel excited yet. 

Good luck everyone! 
Hopeful x


----------



## Sally A (Sep 22, 2011)

Jillyhen - I wouldn't say it's a false positive, no! Probably feint because bit early yet. It should get darker as you go on, although I have read some lines dont get darker for ages, so dont worry....a line is a line!!!! Try & relax


----------



## Sally A (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Hopeful....you dont know how reassuring that is to hear 'any bleeding is a good sign' !!!!!! It is much lighter than a normal period but just won't go away!!! This is the 3rd day. I'm on Cyclogest (progesterone0 but that's all. 
My OTD is Wednesday at my clinic & it will be a blood test.
Your feint line also looks good hun.....as i said a line is a line, but i can fully appreciate you not wanting to get excited until you get a positive beta. I'd be the same. Good luck xx


----------



## Cinnoam (May 16, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

Congrats to those of you who have recently had good news, and I hope the good luck continues for those of you who aren't quite sure yet. 

I am now 8dp5dt and I'm having a bit of a bad day - been really emotional (which I am most of the time anyway lol) and its starting to get to me that I feel absolutely nothing! I've really been trying not to symptom watch, but I reckon I should be feeling SOMETHING by now? Sorry to be down, especially when some of you must be sooooo happy. Just looking for a little reassurance I suppose. 

Thanks, and I hope you are all doing better than I am today x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Cinnoam said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Congrats to those of you who have recently had good news, and I hope the good luck continues for those of you who aren't quite sure yet.
> 
> ...


Awww Cinnoam xx

I know the 2ww is the worst part of the treatment cycles.you just wanna know!!!

try not to symptom check too much as symptoms are sometimes the same and some symptoms people dont get at all.all i got was sore boobs and a few stomach twinges here and there and i thought i was going to have my period  but I got a bfp 

try stay calm and relax and wait till test date.Theres no appearance of your period yet which is a good sign 

I didn't feel anything 8days past my 5day transfer neither.i just felt normal.and did a test too and it was negative xxx


----------



## Cinnoam (May 16, 2011)

Thankyou mrsmurphy. That's made me feel a bit better xx
Hope you are enjoying your good news still xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks ladies

I just tested for reassurance as i had been having pains etc..Im not taking it as a positive..

Mrs Murphy i hope i still have a positive on wednesday ive had cramps, wee twinges, sore & aching (.)(.), and now tonight they look darker!!

Im constantly running to the loo to knicker check..

I wish my clinic offered blood tests, they just give us a crap test..

Jillyhen


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Jillyhen said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> I just tested for reassurance as i had been having pains etc..Im not taking it as a positive..
> 
> ...


I had the same as you jillyhen xx
I was sure I was coming on my period.xx i had the mild cramps i usually get before my period for a few days, but everyones different.xxx
I too kept running to the loo for knicker watch xx My boobs ached too...sooo bad ... wait till you get your bfp!! You will wanna chop them off seriously!!

I didnt return to my clinic because of work, so i did a clearblue test or you can use that first response test xx

cinn i am very very happy although like i said to jillyhen i would love to chop my boobs off! haha!! just be calm hunny xx if you got a lil baba in there u gotta be stress-free  xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Mrs Murphy,

Thanks mrs, i really hope i get good news on wednesday..

 that my wee bub hangs on tight..


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Jillyhen said:


> Mrs Murphy,
> 
> Thanks mrs, i really hope i get good news on wednesday..
> 
> that my wee bub hangs on tight..


** Baby sprinkles 2 u xxx from mwoi **

Keeping My Fingers && Toes Crossed for you  xxx


----------



## Sally A (Sep 22, 2011)

Cinnoam- try not to worry too much hun. Some ladies just dont get any symptons atall....we're all different. Stay positive.


----------



## Cinnoam (May 16, 2011)

Hi ladies,
Just wanted to say good luck to jillyhen and SallyA for your otd tomorrow. 
Jillyhen, I am praying that your faint line is now good and solid ^hug^
SallyA fingers crossed honey xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Cinnoam,

Im starting to feel nervous, i had been feeling great yesterday a bit tired.. Woke up at 2am this morning feeling nausous.. Must be the nerves..

Sally    you get good news tomorrow..

Mrs Murphy how are you doin?

Jillyhen


----------



## prayingforababy (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Just thought Id update you. It was my OTD yesterday and we had a BFN confirmed by blood test. Words can't describe how upset we are. This is going to be a long and emotional journey and I realise now this is only the beginning for us. Our dream is on hold for now as the clinic have told me they will look into the ? hydrosalpinx and get me into see the consultant before looking into having our 1 remaining frozen embryo transfer. I'm upset even writing this and am constantly analysing WHY US It's so unfair but I pray one day it will be our turn to be parents.

Good luck to everyone for the future and thanks to all of you who supported me through my 2ww xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw Praying

Im so sorry to read your post..    to you both

Jillyhen


----------



## Cinnoam (May 16, 2011)

I'm so very sorry praying. I've been there twice and know how devastating it is. Take a little time to recoup and make sure you have someone to talk to. 
All the very best for your future, I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## Sally A (Sep 22, 2011)

Praying - sorry again x

cinnoam & jillyhen - thanks. Good luck to u too Jillyhen.

AFM- bleeding has completely stopped, so praying little embie has snuggled in x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Morning girls

We got our   this morning.

Feeling a bit sickish & a few cramps soi m hoping this wee bub will hold on..  
When i tested the last time the 2nd line on the 1st response was so faint. The test todayboth pink lines are dark..

Hang in there wee bubs    

Thank you for all your well wishes..

Jillyhen


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

awww Prayin   sorry to hear that hunny xxx

congrats jillyhen 

im fine thank you just a tad bit boiling but im fine  xxx ty xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey jolly  big congrations  now relax and enjoy your sweetie
Becky7 xx


----------



## Cinnoam (May 16, 2011)

Congratulations jillyhen!! So pleased for you. Wishing you a happy and healthy pg xx


----------



## Sally A (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Hope ur all ok.

Just a quick one from me to let you know it was a BFN  

Thanks for all ur support & good luck for the future xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw Sally

So sorry to hear that hun    

Jillyhen x


----------



## sh13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi am so confused... Morning when I get up... Am all bloated and sore bt during the day feel okish...
Am on d3pt...don't know what to make of it 

Sally ^hug^  sorry to read abt your result


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey sh13  relax  stop looking for signs as it meant nothing  what inportant is the implanation once you start implantion then that when all the signs will come out.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Cinnoam (May 16, 2011)

SallyA I am so sorry about your result. Hang in there. I hope you achieve your dreams xx

Hi ladies and thankyou so much for your messages. 
Well, we tested this morning and I can't quite believ it but we got a BFP!!! The care test showed a strong line, and I did a CBD which showed 3 weeks +!! As we had two blasts we are wondering whether that means we have more than one little bubba snuggling in there! Obviously we can't let care know until tomorrow, and we all know not to count our chickens at this early stage, but we are over the moon!!!

Sh13 please try not to worry - I have had no symptoms at all but (hopefully) we have finally got there xxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey cinnamon  congrats  oh you must be so exciting  and wonder if your having twin or not as my say 1-2 week pregnant  are you having blood test as the number will tell if your having twin or not.
Becky7 xx


----------



## sh13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Cinnoam congrats!!
Am trying not to worry bt doesn't really help
Any advice??

Btw I had my et on 23rd and been told to test on 5th... That's not totally 15 days is it


----------

